# MP3 in einer DB



## farkarich (14. Jun 2005)

Hi leute!!

Ich hab ein problem das interdisziplinär ist.

Ich will eine MP3 mittels JBOSS in eine DB speichern 

wie ich das ca mache hab ich schon mal gecheckt...
will hier auch ned unbedingt, wieder eine Grundsatzdisskusion haben File in einer DB is nicht gut --> performance usw. 
es muss in die DB und das is so....

Er speichert auch was in der DB nur das File is ein paar KB kleiner als das Original und lässt sich nicht abspielen hier mein ocde zum speichern, vielleicht habt ihr ahnung was ich falsch mache...

                        File Media = Files.getSelectedFile();
                        FileInputStream mediaStream = new  FileInputStream(Media.getAbsolutePath()); 

			byte buffer[] = new byte [(int) Media.length()];
			int len = mediaStream.read(buffer);
			String str = new String(buffer, 0, len);
                        // die Zeile is eher unwichtig weil da übertrage ich die daten zum JBOSS (msb is mein SessionBean)
			msb.addMediaFile(str);

Vielleicht wisst ihr eine Lösung 

lg
bernd


----------



## farkarich (14. Jun 2005)

Ich scheib hier nur noch mal kurz rein, weil ich hab mich jetzt registriert und dann bekomm ich ja bei einer antwort eine mail...


----------



## KISS (14. Jun 2005)

hmm, vergleiche mal die laenge des strings mit der laenge der datei. ich persoenlich wuerde das byte array codieren (base64) bevor ich es speicher (wenn es den string sein muss), ansonnsten waere ein speichern als blob eher besser


----------



## farkarich (14. Jun 2005)

das mit den bytearray klingt gut, aber wie soll ich das machen??

könntest du mri da mit einen kleinen codesample helfen??


----------



## KISS (14. Jun 2005)

das ihr alle kein google habt ..  siehe da falls es das ist was du meintest


----------

